# "Die heißeste Frau 2017": Gruppe E



## kakashi (16 Dez. 2017)

Die *16 Frauen mit den meisten Stimmen* ziehen ins Achtelfinale. Unabhängig von der Platzierung in der jeweiligen Gruppen.

Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt. Umfrage geht 2 Tage.

Schreibt gerne in die Kommentare, wer eure Stimme bekommen hat.


----------



## kakashi (16 Dez. 2017)

*Links zu allen Gruppen:*
Gruppe A
Gruppe B
Gruppe C
Gruppe D
Gruppe E


----------



## kakashi (17 Dez. 2017)

Aktueller Stand:

1. Emma Watson (15)
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut, Mareile Höppner, Sylvie Meis (je 13)
5. Helene Fischer (10)
6. Wolke Hegenbarth (9)
7. Taylor Swift, Vanessa Mai (je 8)
9. Annemarie Carpendale, Jasmin Wagner, Katy Perry, Lena Gercke, Mila Kunis, Nazan Eckes (je 7)
16. Alexandra Daddario, Alyssa Milano, Diane Kruger, Nina Bott (je 6)

Stand: 17.12, 00:00 Uhr


----------



## kakashi (18 Dez. 2017)

Zwischenstand (18.12, 00:30 Uhr):

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut (47)
2. Emma Watson (46)
3. Vanessa Mai (38)
4. Helene Fischer (36)
5. Annemarie Carpendale (35)
6. Mareile Höppner (34)
7. Sylvie Meis (32)
8. Lena Gercke (30)
9. Nazan Eckes (28)
10. Ruth Moschner (24)
11. Marlene Lufen, Mila Kunis, Taylor Swift, Wolke Hegenbarth (je 22)
15. Annett Möller (21)
16. Jennifer Knäble, Jennifer Love Hewitt, Katy Perry, Michelle Hunziker (je 20)


----------

